# Easter Event Coming Friday With Changes! Backdrops Available Now!



## Jeremy (Apr 8, 2022)

Easter is approaching, which means our famous Bell Tree egg hunt is also around the corner! Like our previous egg hunts on TBT, you'll follow clues to find the hidden eggs, which you can use to purchase brand new Easter egg collectibles. Join us this upcoming *Friday, April 15th until Monday, April 18th* to participate.

It's one of our most anticipated, _yet feared_, events here on The Bell Tree. However, we're trying out a few changes this year, which we want to explain ahead of time. First, as you can see by the dates above, we're starting the event about half a day early with one batch of clues going live Friday night. However, we're also making a big change to the overall structure and to how we enforce the event's rules.

One of the more stressful elements of the egg hunt for the staff, and I'm sure some users, has been our obligation to enforce rules against participants sharing answers. In the name of fairness, we've previously stressed that the egg hunt should be done by individuals with no assistance, but multiple users have been tempted to break this rule every year. This year, we will not be enforcing this rule in the same way in hopes of creating a more relaxing experience for both users and staff. *While we will not allow answers to be posted publicly, we will not be disqualifying participants who work together privately*. Other changes will help prevent this from making the egg hunt _too_ easy for users who like to get help from others.

Like previous hunts, clues will be posted in batches of four as the event progresses. However, the types of clues will follow a uniform structure in each batch: *2 solo clues, 1 submitted puzzle, and 1 community clue*. The "solo" clues are regular clues that will lead you somewhere where an egg is hidden.

As you may remember, our "puzzle" clues require you to submit a specific word to receive an egg. However, this type of clue is being changed. You will now only be able to submit your guess once, not over and over until you get it right. Your answer will be submitted in a board, where we will distribute eggs to those who got the correct answer after 24 hours, so you'll want to login each day to make sure you submit your answers in time. With this change, you will no longer know for sure if your answer is the correct one until we announce it after the 24 hours is over. The purpose of doing it this way is to limit the benefits of working together.

Speaking of working together, the third and brand new type of clue for our Easter egg hunt is the community clue! These will be harder, but _all_ users can work together publicly in the event thread in order to figure out the answer. Those of you who participated in Camp Bell Tree last summer will be familiar with how this might work.

Moving on from the different types of clues, the final change we are making to the egg hunt is adding *bonus rewards*, usually in the form of an additional egg currency or even a collectible. These will help encourage more users to work on their own and will also allow us to reward those who do. One example is rewarding any user who finds the egg where only 100 or fewer people found it. The more users you share answers with, the less likely you are to receive this bonus. We will also reward the first person to find each clue because we know they figured it out on their own. Finally, this is also how we will reward the coveted Golden Easter Egg this year: the person who is first to find the most clues will be rewarded with it. In case of ties, we will look at who solved them in the shortest amount of time.

Hopefully these changes will make things a little less stressful, but not remove _too_ much of the event's competitiveness, while also introducing some fun new elements. This, of course, is the first time we're trying these changes, so future events can always be altered if something doesn't work out. Let us know what you think!

However, you won't have to wait until Friday to share your Easter excitement because four Easter backdrops are now available, including two brand new ones!

*Easter Blush, Easter Equinox, Soft Cascade, Prismatic Glow*














Backdrops are backgrounds that go behind your user information at the left (or top on mobile) of your posts. We have two new Easter backdrops this year. Easter Blush created by @Mistreil and Easter Equinox, which changes with day and night, created by @dizzy bone. Two backdrops from last Easter, Soft Cascade and Prismatic Glow, both created by @Chris, are also available.

These can now be purchased in the shop until April 20th, but they are only *temporary and will stop being displayed after April 29th* no matter when you purchased them. They will be removed from your inventory, so keep that in mind when deciding which ones to spend your bells on!

These temporary backdrops will cost *85 bells each*, except for the changing Easter Equinox, which will cost *95 bells*. You can find them in the Backdrop section of our shop here.




We hope you're excited for the new version of our egg hunt coming this Friday. We'll see you then!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2022)

OOO, so excited!!!

And the backdrops are lovely as always.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 8, 2022)

I like that this sounds like you'll essentially be choosing your friends or collectibles lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 8, 2022)

Thank you so much for doing this staff! This sounds fun this will be my first egg hunt


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 8, 2022)

Eggie season is upon us!!  thank you staff!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2022)

As a serious Easter Egg collector, the egg hunt always fills me with anxiety!  Despite this and my very busy schedule, you can be sure I’ll be participating.  Thank you for the hard work you guys pour into events like these, and for the pretty new backdrops!


----------



## Merielle (Apr 8, 2022)

Ahh I'm already excited for it, hopefully I'll do alright! ;v; This'll be my second egg hunt, and the changes to the format sound interesting!  I can't wait to see what the event collectibles will be too.
And thank you for the gorgeous Easter backdrops!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Speaking of working together, the third and brand new type of clue for our Easter egg hunt is the community clue! These will be harder, but _all_ users can work together publicly in the event thread in order to figure out the answer. *Those of you who participated in Camp Bell Tree last summer will be familiar with how this might work.*


oh

oh no

oh god no


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm looking forward to it. I already took time off work in anticipation of the Easter Egg Hunt. I can't wait to see the new collectibles and I'm loving my backdrop!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2022)

the puzzles already terrify me


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 8, 2022)

I’m not ready for more clue based challenges, lol. I might actually be passing on this event. I’m excited to see everyone’s Easter aesthetic, though, with the new backdrops.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 8, 2022)

im not taking time off for it but i am def interested to see what kind of puzzles are waiting to be solved


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 8, 2022)

I have never done this before but I am super excited and happy!!!!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 8, 2022)

my brain is not ready for this. it already hurts!!


----------



## amemome (Apr 8, 2022)

oh boy oh boy... It's time...

the one-chance puzzles are definitely going to stress me out since i won't know if i got the right answer immediately. hoping that kind friends will help a struggling pal out :')

very very excited for this new format though!


----------



## Aniko (Apr 9, 2022)

I will never get those puzzles  I remember a year, I knew the answer but never managed to write it correctly.
I'm one of those trying and trying again


----------



## oak (Apr 9, 2022)

Yay new backdrops.
Edit: The Easter Equinox one doesn't look as yellow as the picture. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## Aniko (Apr 9, 2022)

oak said:


> Yay new backdrops.
> Edit: The Easter Equinox one doesn't look as yellow as the picture. Maybe it's just me?


 "changing Easter Equinox"  I guess the colors change with the time of the day?


----------



## deana (Apr 9, 2022)

I am seriously so hyped to see what this years designs will be! The puzzle does sound a little scary now with there being only one guess submission but I am up for the challenge!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 9, 2022)

This will be my second egg hunt, I'm nervous but excited for the event. The changes sound fun and interesting, but I'm especially dreading the puzzles. The anticipation of waiting to see if you're right is going to be tough.


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2022)

oak said:


> Yay new backdrops.
> Edit: The Easter Equinox one doesn't look as yellow as the picture. Maybe it's just me?


This backdrop changes between day and night. It's why it costs a little bit more than the other three.


----------



## oak (Apr 9, 2022)

Chris said:


> This backdrop changes between day and night. It's why it costs a little bit more than the other three.


Dang that's pretty fancy!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 9, 2022)

Well here we are at last, the advent of the 2022 Easter Egg hunt! I was getting pretty antsy for this event  but now that it's going to soon be upon us....... Oof lol

But in the meantime let me be like Darmanitan and just enter my inner Zen Mode as a soft cascade of cherry blossom petals surrounds me~  I'm so thrilled to see one of my favorite backdrops make a return!!


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 9, 2022)

I’m so excited for this event !!!!!! I’ll need to get heaps of rest before then so I can solve clues some how


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 9, 2022)

NOOO. I won't be able to participate as I won't be home. I am already crying


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 9, 2022)

Not sure if I'll be able to participate this year but sounds great and wishing everyone good luck!


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 9, 2022)

Looking forward to participating and doing my best. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 9, 2022)

Not sure how I feel about the changes, but I understand where they're coming from from a staff perspective.

I can already tell I peaked at egg hunting last year though, due to the changes to how puzzles work this time. I never get them in one go since my thought processes are a maze at the best of times.

Regardless, I'm sure I'll still have fun.


----------



## Kattea (Apr 9, 2022)

Are you able to tell us if there will be an egg decorating contest? I only ask because I will be going on vacation and would need to prepare my egg ahead of time.


----------



## Holla (Apr 9, 2022)

I look forward to these changes. Also I love how this backdrop goes really well with my aesthetic right now.


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm excited for the egg hunt! Hoping it won't be too hard...wishful thinking. I love puzzles so I've been looking forward to this. Also excited to use the new backdrops!


----------



## Megaroni (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm honestly really enjoying these changes. I'm shocked staff was able to find a graceful way to go from the independence to group working. I'm really excited to see how this plays out. Obviously these are my opinions and other people might think differently


----------



## mogyay (Apr 9, 2022)

rly excited for this event woo, i'm going away for the weekend so will be subtly doing it in between trying to have fun, so hopefully no one will wonder why i'm in a flood of tears scrolling through thousands of pages of tbt ! also this background is so pretty


----------



## BetsySundrop (Apr 9, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> oh
> 
> oh no
> 
> oh god no



It sounds like the dreaded birds all over again!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2022



Aniko said:


> I will never get those puzzles  I remember a year, I knew the answer but never managed to write it correctly.
> I'm one of those trying and trying again



Same! I'll know the general idea of the answer, but getting it _specifically_ written right took several tries. I read that rule change and thought- welp, guess I'll miss all of those clues, lol. Maybe the community discussion advantage will even out that disadvantage?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2022

Love this event- the changes will be interesting.  Maybe I'll get more eggs this time around. 

Love the backdrops, too. Pink!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 9, 2022)

I’ve missed you zipper my sweet prince


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2022)

Somehow in all of that text I still forgot to say that Easter Equinox changes with the day and night.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

quick question, will there be an egg decorating contest this year? :>


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> quick question, will there be an egg decorating contest this year? :>


No smaller side event this year!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> No smaller side event this year!


okay, kinda sad but also a relief since ive been stressing about egg ideas for like 4 months lol


----------



## piske (Apr 9, 2022)

Ah, snap. Here we go again…!


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 9, 2022)

I've never fully participated or been in an easter egg event when it comes to the hunt. I'm so excited for this years!


----------



## Flicky (Apr 9, 2022)

All I know about these puzzles is that they're difficult. At least, that's the gist I got when I was combing through older posts looking for help back when me and my fellow Poliwags were trying to figure them out. 

I nearly solved one of the riddles, but that was it. I probably won't get very far with these, but I'll give it a shot. Kinda hoping I find some others to team up with, though, since I doubt I'll uncover any alone.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 9, 2022)

Ooooh yay!! It's always fun to see the new collectibles to aim for! Literally the part I look forward to most lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> No smaller side event this year!


While I appreciated the extra egg currency in the past, I really don’t have hours to decorate an egg this year.  Thank you for clearing this up now!


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 9, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> As you may remember, our "puzzle" clues require you to submit a specific word to receive an egg. However, this type of clue is being changed. You will now only be able to submit your guess once, not over and over until you get it right. Your answer will be submitted in a board, where we will distribute eggs to those who got the correct answer after 24 hours, so you'll want to login each day to make sure you submit your answers in time. With this change, you will no longer know for sure if your answer is the correct one until we announce it after the 24 hours is over. The purpose of doing it this way is to limit the benefits of working together.


So, if we can’t submit thousands of guesses for the riddles, will minor spelling errors be benign? >>;


----------



## boring (Apr 9, 2022)

I usually hate the egg hunt because Im stupid.. i wonder if this year anything will change LOL


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2022)

IT’S HERE IT’S HERE IT’S HERE IT’S HERE IT’S







first of all, thank you for hosting this during my easter long weekend. my brain would’ve had a meltdown if i had to try and juggle this _and_ school lol. the puzzles and community clues sound terrifying (especially the puzzles, since we can only submit one guess now ), but i’m still very much so excited! i can’t wait to see what this year’s egg collectibles will look like. 

also, thanks for bringing back the prismatic glow backdrop!! it’s one of my favourites. <3


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 9, 2022)

Omg it’s heeere! It‘s kinda embarrassing how often I’ve been refreshing the page every day in the hopes of some egg related news! I can’t wait to see the eggs for this year !

I also feel a bit anxious about the one-submission-per-riddle part and will probably overthink the answers like crazy… hopefully the egg decorating contest will return next year - I’ve been looking forward to that the most :‘3


----------



## Venn (Apr 9, 2022)

May not be ready for the solos, but I'll maybe attempt the puzzles.
I'll definitely look out for the community ones!


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 9, 2022)

ohh my god it's that time of year again !!
i'm definitely excited to give this ago, but the lack of being able to just brute force my way into the puzzles is going to hit me a bit haha. can't wait to see what egg designs we have this time around!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 9, 2022)

Yay! I'm excited for my first tbt egg hunt but also afraid of the horrors that may await me


----------



## Aniko (Apr 9, 2022)

Sheep Villager said:


> Not sure how I feel about the changes, but I understand where they're coming from from a staff perspective.
> 
> I can already tell I peaked at egg hunting last year though, due to the changes to how puzzles work this time. I never get them in one go since my thought processes are a maze at the best of times.
> 
> Regardless, I'm sure I'll still have fun.


Last year was also my best, the first year I got like 6 eggs and on good years like 11-16 eggs. I rarely got the puzzles on the first try. 
I'm certainly not the smartest or the fastest at that hunt but I will try my best. 
Since I won't be around when they post the hints, I guess it's better to avoid the thread for the community one, it won't be fun if the answers are already out, unless ppl are just allowed to post clues?


----------



## Amilee (Apr 9, 2022)

not sure how i feel about those changes. you say it is to be less stressful but for me its kinda more stressful now that its kinda time based for the bonus stuff? especially for my EU time and during a family based holiday for me it will be tough to be online as soon as the clues drop. tho i have to see how much the bonus stuff is worth it. i probably just have to see how it works in the end because i cant imagine how exactly it works right now. also since im more like a lurker i dont really have anyone to talk clues with but i guess thats more like a me problem haha
im still excited! i was never one to go for the golden egg so im just happy when i get the eggs i like the most :3 def excited to see the new collectibles!


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 9, 2022)

Not really on board with the changes, but looking forward to the hunt like always and eager to see which new eggs will be unveiled.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 9, 2022)

I still have the trauma from last year's camp's egg hunt.


----------



## Milleram (Apr 9, 2022)

Really looking forward to this event!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 9, 2022)

To the one called @Zipper T. Bunny:

I will you, in the name of all that is proper and good,
that you divest yourself, and lay apart
the borrow'd glories that by gift of heaven,
by law of nature and of nations, shall belong to my Crown:
namely, the Golden Egg, 
and all wide-stretched honors that pertain
by custom, and by ordinance of time
unto the holder of the Egg.

For if you hide the Golden Egg,
even in your heart,
there will I rake for it.
Therefore in fierce tempest am I coming,
in thunder and earthquake, like a Jove,
that if requiring fail, I will compel;
I bid you then, resign and deliver up the collectible to me,
and take mercy
on the poor souls for whom this hungry contest
opens its vasty jaws.​This is my claim, my threatening, and my message;
unless the one called Thunder be in presence here,
to whom expressly I bring greeting too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2022)

King Dorado said:


> To the one called @Zipper T. Bunny:
> 
> I will you, in the name of all that is proper and good,
> that you divest yourself, and lay apart
> ...


That was beautiful.


----------



## seliph (Apr 9, 2022)

yeaaaaah this kinda sucked the life outta it for me, no fun in trying to solo knowing you're against a bunch of groups and a "community clue". imo the challenge of everyone being expected to work alone plus the lack of public discussion is what gave the egg hunt its own unique charm compared to other tbt events. plus "find all the eggs" is much a more enticing goal than "find most of the eggs".

the puzzle format is much harder now but i don't see how it balances the playing field at all, groups still have a significant advantage here with having others' ideas to feed off of. having one single guess _and_ a 24 hour limit sounds abysmal for everyone but especially people working alone. sure the old format would allow groups to rush the correct answer once one person finds it, but the leeway would give soloists a break since you could keep coming back to it. unless i'm missing something this change feels kinda overlooked. you guys made a really neat puzzle format before with clue 15 here where while we did have unlimited guesses, it was an actual puzzle that had to be solved rather than just being a clue with a different way to answer. if group hunts become the norm something of this nature would probably be more balanced than the other methods since brute forcing would be nigh impossible and a huge waste of time. having one shot without knowing if you're right also feels more like a trivia/homework type deal rather than a scavenger hunt imo.

this was way longer than i imagined but overall thoughts are that anyone wanting to work alone got boned, the puzzle change feels unnecessary at best, and the whole group aspect is both unbalanced and takes away from the event's originality. on a more personal note it feels like people who were caught during previous hunts ended up on top here and while i can understand moderating all that being exhausting it still feels kind of... bad.

anyway that's my view, as someone who's done relatively well alone the changes are disappointing. hopefully i'll be busy working anyways.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 9, 2022)

I've seen other people talking about how stressful this event is and I didn't understand what they meant or how hard it actually is, after just looking at an old thread for one of the old TBT Easter events... these puzzles scare me.... I'm gonna have bad dreams


----------



## Vsmith (Apr 10, 2022)

Yay!! Easter egg hunt!! I can't wait!


----------



## Amilee (Apr 10, 2022)

seliph said:


> yeaaaaah this kinda sucked the life outta it for me, no fun in trying to solo knowing you're against a bunch of groups and a "community clue". imo the challenge of everyone being expected to work alone plus the lack of public discussion is what gave the egg hunt its own unique charm compared to other tbt events. plus "find all the eggs" is much a more enticing goal than "find most of the eggs".
> 
> the puzzle format is much harder now but i don't see how it balances the playing field at all, groups still have a significant advantage here with having others' ideas to feed off of. having one single guess _and_ a 24 hour limit sounds abysmal for everyone but especially people working alone. sure the old format would allow groups to rush the correct answer once one person finds it, but the leeway would give soloists a break since you could keep coming back to it. unless i'm missing something this change feels kinda overlooked. you guys made a really neat puzzle format before with clue 15 here where while we did have unlimited guesses, it was an actual puzzle that had to be solved rather than just being a clue with a different way to answer. if group hunts become the norm something of this nature would probably be more balanced than the other methods since brute forcing would be nigh impossible and a huge waste of time. having one shot without knowing if you're right also feels more like a trivia/homework type deal rather than a scavenger hunt imo.
> 
> ...


you said it way better than me, i 100% agree. i feel like im at a disadventage being alone. + the whole if you are faster you get bonus stuff. i loved just taking my mind off of things for a few hours and then coming back to it. 
im still excited for it but im kinda afraid to see how the changes will affect me and the fun i have with this event.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 10, 2022)

Now that others mention it, I also feel a bit weird about the puzzle clue change.. I feel like getting only one shot at it is a bit harsh; why not up it to two or three tries? Sometimes typos happen, sometimes you misclick, sometimes you're just bad at spelling. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ edit: Ah I see that there's a time limit on it, so two/three tries wouldn't work

Although I do appreciate the staff wanting to mix things up and trying to find a better balance; I personally like community clues and look forward to those ones a lot.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 10, 2022)

Ngl, I was looking forward to an egg decorating contest.  I’m not the best at clue based challenges.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 10, 2022)

wooo new egg hunt! the 24-hour thing will be a bit stressful considering i'll be a little busy on the 16th and 17th (i'll be checking up on some pediatric patients at the hospital!). i'll try my best to do as much as i can though!! hopefully the clues arent too hard and i'll be able to get eggs that i want.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2022)

Amilee said:


> you said it way better than me, i 100% agree. i feel like im at a disadventage being alone. + the whole if you are faster you get bonus stuff. i loved just taking my mind off of things for a few hours and then coming back to it.
> im still excited for it but im kinda afraid to see how the changes will affect me and the fun i have with this event.


As an introvert myself I cannot see myself being in this event. I don't want to feel the pressure


----------



## kayleee (Apr 10, 2022)

Oooh this will be interesting. Looking forward to it!


----------



## LilD (Apr 10, 2022)

Dreading this and I can't wait


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 10, 2022)

Easter egg hunt is back! Oh dear, I'm not ready for this because I'm extremely bad at clues to be honest. 

Other than that, I love the new backdrops!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 10, 2022)

I surely cannot wait for these. I've always been a big fan of these events since 2015 (The first time I ever did one.)

Not sure how I feel about the community clues, since I never was around to do the first ones since the Camp TBT event. (Granted, I never bothered to participate in that event) But I'll see what I can do on everything in this event.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 10, 2022)

Continuing my streak of coming back to the forum after not visiting for months, specifically for a challenge that references the events of the forum over the past months! tbh I genuinely love it when I'm able to solve the weirder, more specific clues. It's like a quick refresher of What's Been Going On


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 10, 2022)

ill be working for this whole event sadly, and i feel pretty bummed about the new rules tbh. i was really looking forward to the egg hunt though so i might try to look for a few, but ive already given up on the puzzles lol. good luck to everyone participating


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Apr 11, 2022)

Neato. I'll have to check it out this year and see if I'll figure any of it out. Wonder what the collectibles will look like/be.


----------



## Plume (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm excited, but I do agree with other users that the "one shot" deal might feel more like homework. I don't have a lot of free time during weekends, so I'll probably flunk. I'll try my best, tho!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 11, 2022)

To address some of the recent comments regarding the changes:

First, the important thing to stress is that this year's event is also a trial for future egg hunts. If it doesn't work out we can always change it again next year.

Regarding our relaxation of the rules, I hear the concerns from those of you who are skilled at finding eggs on your own because this change may make the hunt less of a personal skill-based challenge. This was the primary change and the others were essentially added to go along with it, so I'll try to explain the reasoning for making it a bit more.

From the moderating point of view, Easter is probably the worst time of year due to the amount of cheating and us attempting to constantly stay on top of it. Yet still, despite having to disqualify many people every year, we're also aware that many cheaters are never caught. It may be the fair thing to do, but it's still not a great feeling to tell someone that we're removing all of their eggs, they're completely disqualified, and that they're also banned from next year's event while other cheaters are benefiting. We can't know for sure how many participants have helped someone with at least one clue before, but I'm sure it's a lot. Relaxing the rules will increase sharing, but I think it's important to note that it has always been happening.

After last year's event, a lot of the staff were talking about potential changes we could make. I personally couldn't think of any other online game or community that uses moderation to enforce individual participation, probably because it's impossible to do perfectly. We brainstormed different ideas, which were boiled down into these four: simply don't enforce the rule so strictly, make it a team-based event, make it something for the entire community to do together, make it so the participant doesn't know for sure if their answer is right until the reward can no longer be redeemed. The team idea ended up being used in the TBT World Championship and Camp Bell Tree events. Camp Bell Tree even had a small version of the egg hunt. The other three ideas were essentially merged together for this year's Easter event.

Each of these have their pros and cons. There's unfortunately no perfect way to do this event, including each of these ideas and our original method, but at least we can use this year to see how these different versions work. The version that's the most similar to previous egg hunts would be to simply stop enforcing the rule so strictly. However, we didn't want to lose too much competitiveness, so that's where we have the "participant doesn't know for sure if their answer is right until the reward can no longer be redeemed" version represented by the puzzle change. The community clues are a way of making the clue sharing public, so it benefits everyone, while also adding a different element to the event. To further save some competitiveness, we added the bonus rewards.

I saw above that some of you are worried that the bonus rewards actually make the event more stressful, but I don't think this will be the case. We need to find the right balance between making the event less stressful for participants (not just staff), yet also not remove the competitiveness completely from the event. I mentioned 3 different bonuses: first person to redeem an egg, redeem an egg when not many others were able, and the golden egg. The golden egg (and the stress involved in receiving it) is essentially the same as before except that the rush is spread across the entire event instead of culminating after the final batch. Moving this to a bonus reward also allows the winner to purchase the normal collectibles. Redeeming an egg when not many others were able to doesn't add any rush, it just encourages people to think twice before sharing answers. So I'm guessing the main concern here is related to the bonus earned by being the first person to redeem an egg. Seeing as this bonus will have only one winner per clue, I don't think it would be something that most people would feel the need to attempt every time. Similar to the golden egg, you can choose to skip these and it will not have a significant impact when comparing the rewards you receive to the vast majority of other participants. However, it's a small bonus for a person who found the answer on their own and was the fastest in doing so.

Personally, my least favorite change we're trying is with the puzzle clues because it makes it harder for both participants and staff. However, there's not really any other way to do them unless we lean even more into the benefits of sharing answers. That being said, we have this change in mind, so it's unlikely that the puzzles will be as difficult as they were in previous years. If you think this version of puzzles will be stressful, what do you think will help? More time? The time limit was included to avoid waiting a long time to receive the egg currency from them: otherwise the biggest collectibles will be unsold until after the entire event ends.

Hopefully this better explained the reasoning behind these changes, but we're also interested in your feedback both now and after the event.


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 11, 2022)

The new rules make more sense to me now, thanks for explaining! 

I personally think a revision of the time limit would be super helpful. This is completely subjective though. I live in Europe, meaning new clues will probably go live in the dead of night for me. On top of that, there are family members visiting over Easter (some other people may be at work etc) which narrows down the window to crack the riddles significantly. I am afraid it will feel extremely stressful and rushed to me to sit down in the evening after a busy day, trying to solve the riddles in only a few hours time.

As other users mentioned, I always felt it was really helpful to be able to step away and come back to the particularity difficult clues later or even on a new day with fresh eyes and braincells. With the 24h time limit this won’t really be an option anymore. All my hope lies in the possibility of the riddles not being as difficult this year as to make it more manageable.

I do understand the downsides of extending the time limit though, as not everyone wants to wait days until receiving their egg currency. Thank you for being open to feedback and suggestions


----------



## Plume (Apr 11, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> The new rules make more sense to me now, thanks for explaining!
> 
> I personally think a revision of the time limit would be super helpful. This is completely subjective though. I live in Europe, meaning new clues will probably go live in the dead of night for me. On top of that, there are family members visiting over Easter (some other people may be at work etc) which narrows down the window to crack the riddles significantly. I am afraid it will feel extremely stressful and rushed to me to sit down in the evening after a busy day, trying to solve the riddles in only a few hours time.
> 
> ...


I agree that more time would be helpful. I don't have a lot of free time on weekends, and I prefer to take breaks from egghunting.


----------



## seliph (Apr 11, 2022)

more time would definitely help, if a puzzle fell on a full work day i'd be toast


----------



## deana (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks for the explanations Jeremy!

I agree that more time for the puzzle eggs would be helpful, maybe increasing to 48 hours instead?

I have some more questions/thoughts about the bonuses specifically because I do think the bonuses seem stressful. Will there be some announcements made as to when eggs are no longer eligible for bonuses? Because as I see it, if the egg is no longer eligible for the "not many others" bonus then it would be a waste to not share the answers as it's extra egg currency for everyone. Or is this going to work more in a "the five rarest eggs will give bonuses to whoever found them" kind of way? I think the example in the first post makes this kind of confusing when you say:


Jeremy said:


> One example is rewarding any user who finds the egg where only 100 or fewer people found it. The more users you share answers with, the less likely you are to receive this bonus.


And I sort of suspect that the event thread might be a little quieter than usual if everyone is just sharing their answers in private conversations, so it's hard to gauge how many people found what egg. In previous hunts I know there would be a lot of chatter like "I found egg #5!" which at least gives an indication of which eggs were hard to find and which were easy. So if people working in groups (especially large private groups) are going to have more information or a general idea of which eggs are no longer eligible for bonuses and which ones are, that gives them an upper hand in knowing which clues are "safe to share" with others outside their group and which ones are still potentially bonus eligible.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 11, 2022)

I'll be honest I have some mixed feelings about the bonus award for only X number of people finding an egg. In a setting where sharing is now allowed it's going to leave me feeling a tad icky towards the end of the hunt.

In my experience during the past two egg hunts once the last days roll around there's always been a lot of frustrated people who are short on currency for the eggs they want to buy. Now that sharing answers is allowed it leaves the dilemma of well... do you want to help those people out or purposefully ignore them because you might mess over everyone who already found the egg. I don't want to feel like I'm in charge of deciding who gets to enjoy the event and who doesn't.

I'm generally not a group person, I prefer to play events alone if I can so I understand this reward is the attempt to balance out solo players but it feels a bit gross, at least to me personally. I don't really have any suggestions on how to balance out the solo vs group experience though.

edit: Regarding puzzles, doubling on the more time would be nice aspect.


----------



## amemome (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm posting to echo sentiments on wanting more than 24 hours on puzzles. I remember taking several days for some of the puzzles in previous years, and that's WITH the resubmit allowed. Now that there's an even shorter time limit and no resubmits, I think I'd feel even more crunched and pressured. Taking time off to do chores and cook often helped me reach a solution, so I would truly appreciate a little more wiggle room to submit a puzzle answer!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2022)

Yeah, having more than 24 hours for puzzles would be nice.  I don't have a lot going on on the weekends, but it would still be nice to have more time to guess.  One day for those seems kind of... short.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 11, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> If you think this version of puzzles will be stressful, what do you think will help?


What would make me feel better is confirmation that staff will be a tad more lenient with the answers. In the original version of the puzzles, you needed to type the exact correct variation of the answer (e.g. plural vs non-plural, "the" vs no "the", etc.) in order to succeed, which is why it was good that guesses were unlimited. So if we only get one guess, it'd be reassuring to know that typos, variations of the word etc. will be accepted.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Apr 11, 2022)

I just have to say, I don't think time will help me with the puzzles, as I'm one of those with a zillion tries before getting em right. 

But! I do understand the reason behind it, so the answers can't be shared, etc. I'll probably do a lot better this time around anyway (can't do worse!) considering the community discussion questions, lol. 

And considering the new rules, it seems if I pm some smart people and beg them to 'work together privately' with me on the clues, I won't be disqualified...have I got that right? 

Cuz if so, I need to start practicing my begging skills...


----------



## Amilee (Apr 11, 2022)

wait im sorry i think i missunderstood something. does the only 100 or fewer people bonus reward mean only the first 100 people get the bonus or does it only count when the event is over and only 100 or fewer found it in the end?  
english isnt my first language so im a little confused now


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 11, 2022)

My only concern is only having 1 attempt in inputting the answer in. I don’t mind so much the 24 hour time constraint, but having only the 1 attempt. 

Last year, I recall inputting an answer of “COLLECTIBLE” and “COLLECTIBLES” before realizing the answer that I was looking for was “LINEUP”. Had I only had the one attempt, I would have surely got it wrong. 

Is there a way to allow the multiple tries but still keeping the 24 hour timeframe?


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 11, 2022)

corlee1289 said:


> My only concern is only having 1 attempt in inputting the answer in. I don’t mind so much the 24 hour time constraint, but having only the 1 attempt.
> 
> Last year, I recall inputting an answer of “COLLECTIBLE” and “COLLECTIBLES” before realizing the answer that I was looking for was “LINEUP”. Had I only had the one attempt, I would have surely got it wrong.
> 
> Is there a way to allow the multiple tries but still keeping the 24 hour timeframe?


This exactly. This is my thought too, the 24 hours doesn't bother me, but sometimes inputting many answers is part of the thinking/wheel spinning process.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 11, 2022)

if i could choose, i would allow collaboration and keep the rest of the event the same as past egg hunts. the first people to find the clues/solve the puzzles will have the shot at the golden egg and the rest of us just have fun c:


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 11, 2022)

bit apprehensive about saying my opinion, but why not. 

as a loner, i unsurprisingly don't care for the rule changes and feel like i'm automatically at a disadvantage just for... not having friends and/or struggling socially? even with the changes explained, i still don't see where there is supposed to be any benefit of going solo. i'm sure it's supposed to be being one of the few people to find x egg and therefore getting y bonus reward, but if one person in multiple decently sized groups finds that clue, then you're basically toast anyway if i'm understanding it right. the puzzles are... even as someone who's relatively good at puzzles, i'm pretty sure i've only ever gotten one of them correct on the first try at best. guessing is part of the thought process for a lot of people, especially as it can eliminate certain ideas and get you on the right track, and if you put an idea out there, it won't be stuck in your head getting in the way of other ideas. someone else also mentioned how much leniency there is/n't going to be on grammatical/spelling errors, and i know i'd definitely be annoyed if i found out i'd just used the wrong synonym or was a stone's throw away from the answer but lost because you only get one guess, and the not-knowing is sure as hell anxiety inducing if nothing else. and, of course, the time limit. people work, people have family obligations, people get ill etc. and, as someone else mentioned, taking a break from a clue is a good strategy. time limits only ever add stress to situations in my opinion, and i think most agree this event is easily one of the most stressful as is.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 11, 2022)

Rats
I just realized the event is mainly over the weekend and I'm busy on the weekends _especially _on Saturday, I wonder if I'm willing to go not attend my Saturday day hangout with my close friends just so I can better participate in this event.
At least I'm only busy on Fridays in the morning but still I'm gonna miss out on the opportunity for the one where the faster you find it, the better. But at least I have Monday all day free I will just have to remember to wake up a lot earlier.
I'm unsure how well I'm overall gonna do with these puzzles, but I have a feeling I'm better off at the solo ones, seeing other people work in teams for prizes in the past I know how this will turn out for me...
Since this is my first TBT egg hunt event and the second TBT event I have a chance to participate in I guess I might as well give it a shot.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 11, 2022)

All in all, while I'm worried about the 24-hour limit (echoing a lot of the comments of other users), I'm really curious how these changes will go. I actually hope the individual clues were made with the solo player in mind, not a group. Imo the last 2 egg hunts were easier than historically known, so I'm hoping for a similar difficulty so at least the average solo player can still have access to the egg collectibles they want.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 12, 2022)

I don’t think I’ll be participating in this event, but I’m curious to see how everyone adapts to these changes. I hope those who are actually participating have fun.


----------



## Valzed (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm not sure I'll be able to participate in the Egg Hunt this year but the new changes sound interesting.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 12, 2022)

After thinking things over, I think I'm leaning more towards disliking the changes. While I can't commit to one side or the other simply due to the fact that it's all speculation right now, the egg hunt was usually where I felt I could make up some ground when it came to collectibles.
We have too many amazing artists on here for me to ever be able to competently compete in other events (most of which are art or craft based) so the egg hunt was the one event where I felt like the ball was in my court for once. Having to compete against a 'hive mind' completely levels the playing field.

Regarding the puzzles: I see people already stressing over time limits...if the staff feels so inclined, letting the community know how many digits/letters there are in the answer  would rectify the common worry I'm seeing...that way you'll know if it's supposed to be (for example) Collectible or CollectibleS.


Ultimately, if the changes mean less work for the staff, then who am I to judge? They do enough for us as is.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 12, 2022)

Puzzle time limit: 48 hours would be a bit difficult to do because the event itself is not very long. Most of them would essentially be ending when the event ends anyway. What we could do instead of 24 hours is make them all due the next day at 10 PM EDT. This would give you 28 - 37 hours, depending on the start time of the batch (based on our current planned schedule) and it would also allow us to announce multiple answers at a time.



deana said:


> I have some more questions/thoughts about the bonuses specifically because I do think the bonuses seem stressful. Will there be some announcements made as to when eggs are no longer eligible for bonuses? B


We will not be counting the totals until the end, so this will not be known.



Sheep Villager said:


> I'll be honest I have some mixed feelings about the bonus award for only X number of people finding an egg. In a setting where sharing is now allowed it's going to leave me feeling a tad icky towards the end of the hunt.
> 
> In my experience during the past two egg hunts once the last days roll around there's always been a lot of frustrated people who are short on currency for the eggs they want to buy. Now that sharing answers is allowed it leaves the dilemma of well... do you want to help those people out or purposefully ignore them because you might mess over everyone who already found the egg. I don't want to feel like I'm in charge of deciding who gets to enjoy the event and who doesn't.
> 
> ...


People will need to be respectful to others who choose not to share answers. Harassing others for help is still not allowed and everyone should feel comfortable not helping someone if they choose. Hopefully this will be understood, especially with the bonuses, but I think we will need to stress that users shouldn't spam or beg for help.



cornimer said:


> What would make me feel better is confirmation that staff will be a tad more lenient with the answers. In the original version of the puzzles, you needed to type the exact correct variation of the answer (e.g. plural vs non-plural, "the" vs no "the", etc.) in order to succeed, which is why it was good that guesses were unlimited. So if we only get one guess, it'd be reassuring to know that typos, variations of the word etc. will be accepted.





corlee1289 said:


> My only concern is only having 1 attempt in inputting the answer in. I don’t mind so much the 24 hour time constraint, but having only the 1 attempt.
> 
> Last year, I recall inputting an answer of “COLLECTIBLE” and “COLLECTIBLES” before realizing the answer that I was looking for was “LINEUP”. Had I only had the one attempt, I would have surely got it wrong.





Foreverfox said:


> This exactly. This is my thought too, the 24 hours doesn't bother me, but sometimes inputting many answers is part of the thinking/wheel spinning process.


Some puzzles will only have one answer anyway, but for those that have multiple (such as "collectible" vs. "collectibles") we will check for variants within reason.



BetsySundrop said:


> And considering the new rules, it seems if I pm some smart people and beg them to 'work together privately' with me on the clues, I won't be disqualified...have I got that right?


PMing is generally okay, but we will ask everyone to not spam tons of people, beg, harass, etc. We will have to judge this on a case-by-case basis if we think someone might be going too far.



Amilee said:


> wait im sorry i think i missunderstood something. does the only 100 or fewer people bonus reward mean only the first 100 people get the bonus or does it only count when the event is over and only 100 or fewer found it in the end?
> english isnt my first language so im a little confused now


Only a total of 100 or fewer found the egg by the end.



moo_nieu said:


> if i could choose, i would allow collaboration and keep the rest of the event the same as past egg hunts. the first people to find the clues/solve the puzzles will have the shot at the golden egg and the rest of us just have fun c:


That was one option, but we decided to try adding a few of these other things to make it a little more interesting. But this year is really going to be kind of a trial, so we'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 13, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Only a total of 100 or fewer found the egg by the end.


oooh! ok that makes sense! i was stressing out because i thought it would be the first 100 for every egg. im way less stressed now! thanks for clarifying c:


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 13, 2022)

I try to be online every year for thr egg hunt! It's a tradition already. Can't wait for the community clues! It was a lot of fun during the camp!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 13, 2022)

nevermind the rules changes, here comes the real issue:

are we finally getting a Donkey Kong, Metroid, or Legend of Zelda egg this year?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 13, 2022)

King Dorado said:


> nevermind the rules changes, here comes the real issue:
> 
> are we finally getting a Donkey Kong, Metroid, or Legend of Zelda egg this year?


I've been waiting for months to see if we might get a Metroid-related egg


----------



## seliph (Apr 13, 2022)

King Dorado said:


> nevermind the rules changes, here comes the real issue:
> 
> are we finally getting a Donkey Kong, Metroid, or Legend of Zelda egg this year?


sorry i've received intel we're getting a fire emblem sword user egg for the smash fans


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2022)

cornimer said:


> What would make me feel better is confirmation that staff will be a tad more lenient with the answers. In the original version of the puzzles, you needed to type the exact correct variation of the answer (e.g. plural vs non-plural, "the" vs no "the", etc.) in order to succeed, which is why it was good that guesses were unlimited. So if we only get one guess, it'd be reassuring to know that typos, variations of the word etc. will be accepted.


I was gonna say something just like this. like if the answer isn't exactly right but is _basically_ right (aka give a little wiggle room) then I wouldn't be so stressed about these "new" puzzles.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 13, 2022)

Are we getting new egg collectibles or will they be the ones that already exist?


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Are we getting new egg collectibles or will they be the ones that already exist?


They're all shiny and new!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 14, 2022)

It's Thursday right now in my time zone which means it's tomorrowwww
I'm so hyped to see what kind of egg collectiables I'm able to obtain this event 
Please Metroid Eggs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm really just not ready for this at all lol


----------



## Antonio (Apr 14, 2022)

If anyone wants to work privately with me, let me know.


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 14, 2022)

Ahh I'm so excited for this! Already getting into the egg hunting spirit. I by no means think I'll be first to any of these, but, its the hunt that counts right?


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 14, 2022)

Do we know what time roughly the event is set to start? Just so I can work it out from where I am in the world.

I’m so excited….. eggies !!!!!!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 14, 2022)

can't wait to see the new egg designs : ) egg hunts are always fun


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 14, 2022)

Since all of the eggs are new, I can’t wait to see the new designs and endless posts in the marketplace about them.


----------



## xara (Apr 14, 2022)

the new egg collectibles reveal is honestly always my favourite part of a tbt easter egg hunt. i just have no idea what sorts of designs to expect for this year, and i am just _bursting_ to find out. like, i’m genuinely so excited you have no idea. i believe @/Laudine even designed an egg or two (maybe?) and i just. they’re highkey my favourite collectible artist and i’m just. i’m so excited!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2022)

xara said:


> the new egg collectibles reveal is honestly always my favourite part of a tbt easter egg hunt. i just have no idea what sorts of designs to expect for this year, and i am just _bursting_ to find out. like, i’m genuinely so excited you have no idea. i believe @/Laudine even designed an egg or two (maybe?) and i just. they’re highkey my favourite collectible artist and i’m just. i’m so excited!!!



This is why I put everything in my life on hold to stare at TBT like this for two days until I get a headache:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 14, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## CometCatcher (Apr 15, 2022)

So excited! This will be my first year participating!


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 15, 2022)

todays the day!!! so excited to see what new eggs we have waiting
and at first i’m gonna try to do this alone but i know I’ll get frustrated early on so anyone feel free to pm if you wanna work together :]


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m so ready for this \(°^°)/ Can’t wait to see the eggies!


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> Do we know what time roughly the event is set to start? Just so I can work it out from where I am in the world.
> 
> I’m so excited….. eggies !!!!!!


The event is due to start in the evening EDT.


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 15, 2022)

Ah that’s good to know so I don’t need to obsessively refresh the page evey half an hour and I can actually get stuff done today


----------



## LilD (Apr 15, 2022)

Good morning,  ready for my day of reckoning


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 15, 2022)

Oh boy, today’s the fun day. I can’t wait to see the new egg collectibles.

Still kinda scared how the community clues are gonna be played out.


----------



## Franny (Apr 15, 2022)

being able to work together privately with someone is pretty nice.

i don't know who i'd work with but its still cool haha


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 15, 2022)

gosh I'm both terrified and excited for this event. Hopefully I will have time to fully participate this weekend!


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 15, 2022)

Looking forward to the clues later today! If anyone wants to work together, feel free to PM as I’ll be available throughout the entire event and can definitely help out


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm a little nervous because I don't know how this event works, but I am fairly excited to experience this for the first time! ^^


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2022)

The event is starting later today! For those of you who will attempt to get the clues as fast as possible, our current goal is to have the event and its first batch up *sometime from 6 - 7 PM EDT*. However, delays are still possible as you probably know from previous events, but hopefully our goal can be met! All other batch times will be announced ahead of time.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 15, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> The event is starting later today! For those of you who will attempt to get the clues as fast as possible, our current goal is to have the event and its first batch up *sometime from 6 - 7 PM EDT*. However, delays are still possible as you probably know from previous events, but hopefully our goal can be met! All other batch times will be announced ahead of time.


Thanks boss can’t wait


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2022)

Hm, you're all so quiet. We're starting to fear you aren't excited for an egg hunt this year. Does that mean we can stop working on it and go for a beer?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> Hm, you're all so quiet. We're starting to fear you aren't excited for an egg hunt this year. Does that mean we can stop working on it and go for a beer?


NOOO I AM JUST PAINTING A PICTURE RIGHT NOWIEEEEE I AM EXCITED TO DO IT LATERRR


----------



## xara (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> Hm, you're all so quiet. We're starting to fear you aren't excited for an egg hunt this year. Does that mean we can stop working on it and go for a beer?


SIR the egg hunt is literally the only thing that’s gotten me through this week, don’t play me like this. i’m so excited rn that i can hardly hold stilllll.

beer later, give us the mental torture first.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 15, 2022)

i haven't been refreshing the site every hour today despite knowing it wasn't going to start until almost midnight to be teased like this


----------



## Blink. (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> Hm, you're all so quiet. We're starting to fear you aren't excited for an egg hunt this year. Does that mean we can stop working on it and go for a beer?



Brave of you to assume our silence isn't *eggcitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> Hm, you're all so quiet. We're starting to fear you aren't excited for an egg hunt this year. Does that mean we can stop working on it and go for a beer?


Excited… The fear… I’m terrified


----------



## Merielle (Apr 15, 2022)

My whole day has pretty much been "what can I do to pass the time until the egg hunt".  I am 120% ready to hunt some eggs, I cannot wait.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2022)

Current goal is by 7 PM EDT. Hopefully!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> Hm, you're all so quiet. We're starting to fear you aren't excited for an egg hunt this year. Does that mean we can stop working on it and go for a beer?


With all due respect I can see this event being fun for some, but for me personally its not something I would do. If I'm being honest.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 15, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Current goal is by 7 PM EDT. Hopefully!


I’m gonna sacrifice you to zipper if you’re late


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

highkey had a mini panic attack when I saw the egg currency in my sidebar


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> highkey had a mini panic attack when I saw the egg currency in my sidebar


Oh no I didn't even see that till I saw your post


----------



## xara (Apr 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> highkey had a mini panic attack when I saw the egg currency in my sidebar


EGGS....... he’s coming.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

xara said:


> EGGS....... he’s coming.
> 
> View attachment 437426


where's the crying react when I need it lol


----------



## CometCatcher (Apr 15, 2022)

OHHHHHH BOY


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 15, 2022)

Been preoccupied with things at home since my dad got covid, but I think I’m ready.  I hope the staff has fun with this event too .

I’m eggspecially eggcited for the new collectible reveal .


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope the staff has fun with this event too .


If everyone is on their best behaviour this event then we will!


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 15, 2022)

I have a planned stream today guys do me a favor and don't redeem all the eggs till I get to look at the clues ;3c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

me at 6:45pm: oh boy this egg hunt gonna b lit

me at 11:37pm: *still haven't looked at any of the clues and dead asleep*


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2022)

We will need at least a 15 minute delay! But it's almost ready!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 15, 2022)

Take your time with it.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 15, 2022)

Woooo who else felt their heart skip a beat?


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2022)

Blame @Justin. He broke an egg. @Mick saw everything. 

It's not actually Justin's fault don't blame him.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 15, 2022)

Are we sure the 15 minute delay isn't to wrestle Chris back from trying to sneak off on a beer break. jk


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 15, 2022)

ctrl f on standby


----------



## LilD (Apr 15, 2022)

Good luck everyone,  Zipper is nasty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 15, 2022)

Who else is ready for the physical and emotional damage to come?


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 15, 2022)

I can't wait to see the new eggs you guys designed!!! omg if justin broke the cream soda egg tho i will riot


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

if there is no waddle dee egg I'm actually gonna cry lmao


----------



## Mick (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> Blame @Justin. He broke an egg. @Mick saw everything.
> 
> It's not actually Justin's fault don't blame him.


We're going to need less fragile collectibles next time


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2022)

Sheep Villager said:


> Are we sure the 15 minute delay isn't to wrestle Chris back from trying to sneak off on a beer break. jk


I can't believe it's a Friday night and I don't get to crack open a drink until 12:15am. 



Mick said:


> We're going to need less fragile collectibles next time


April 7th 2023: Welcome to TBT's Eleventh Annual Easter Egg Painted Rock Hunt!


----------



## LilD (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> I can't believe it's a Friday night and I don't get to crack open a drink until 12:15am.
> 
> 
> April 7th 2023: Welcome to TBT's Eleventh Annual Easter Egg Painted Rock Hunt!


Nice eggses


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 15, 2022)

May you offer me an egg in this trying time.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> I can't believe it's a Friday night and I don't get to crack open a drink until 12:15am.


I'll crack one open for you before then. My back and legs need it after gardening all day.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> April 7th 2023: Welcome to TBT's Eleventh Annual Easter Egg Painted Rock Hunt!



I'd be down for a painted rock.


----------



## LilD (Apr 15, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> I'll crack one open for you before then. My back and legs need it after gardening all day.


I threw out my back getting out of bed yesterday....


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 15, 2022)

LilD said:


> I threw out my back getting out of bed yesterday....


Well, then I'll crack one open for you too  (but I hope you feel better soon!)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 15, 2022)

The only thing I want to crack are these clues  let's get crackin'!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

okay but why is my anxiety so bad I'm not even gonna go that hard on this event lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay but why is my anxiety so bad I'm not even gonna go that hard on this event lol


Bro relatable-


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 15, 2022)

This will be fun! This bring me joy and positive vibes!! I am excited and not scared!


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay but why is my anxiety so bad I'm not even gonna go that hard on this event lol


I have to go out for like 2 hours and I keep refreshing and stressing !!!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

I cannot wait! If there is a Zelda egg collectible I will literally cry


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 15, 2022)

-vibrates in eggcitement-


----------



## CometCatcher (Apr 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay but why is my anxiety so bad I'm not even gonna go that hard on this event lol


Literally me LOL


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 15, 2022)

Currently putting on the most zen music I can find to combat the anxiety lol...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I cannot wait! If there is a Zelda egg collectible I will literally cry


I'll join you in happy tears  Zelda Egg is all we need but don't deserve.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

others: eggcitement 

me: eggxiety 


(Im sorry i had to do that)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

Dang it Walmart, stop giving me ads about Dog Man again. This ain't the time right now. 
Listening to calming Zelda music, but I don't know if it's helping.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 15, 2022)

Why is everyone stressed? Is this not a fun little game coming up!?!?!?!?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Why is everyone stressed? Is this not a fun little game coming up!?!?!?!?


bro you don't even knowwww


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 15, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Why is everyone stressed? Is this not a fun little game coming up!?!?!?!?


It's.....something you just have to experience.


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 15, 2022)

Why am I hearing the BOTW guardian music in my brain ashduabwsx


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 15, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Why is everyone stressed? Is this not a fun little game coming up!?!?!?!?


egg hunts can't be explained, only experienced...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 15, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> It's.....something you just have to experience.





xSuperMario64x said:


> bro you don't even knowwww


BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS EGGIE SEASON!??!?!!!? NOW IM SCAREDDDD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 15, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Why is everyone stressed? Is this not a fun little game coming up!?!?!?!?


Oh...oh no...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

yall got me dead over here omg


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm legit hearing the Final Hours music from Majora's Mask, I don't even know why I'm so nervous right now


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 15, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS EGGIE SEASON!??!?!!!? NOW IM SCAREDDDD


It is most definitely eggie season, but it comes at the price of tears, sore eyes, and sore fingers.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 15, 2022)

I am so ready for _Eggs. _


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Why is everyone stressed? Is this not a fun little game coming up!?!?!?!?


it is fun don't worry about it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> It is most definitely eggie season, but it comes at the price of tears, sore eyes, and sore fingers.


(and possibly a few broken bones)


----------



## Gene. (Apr 15, 2022)

This is my first server event  YALLS REACTIONS ARE SCARY BAHAH


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 15, 2022)

I saw a huge yellow bunny in a mirror behind me, when I turned around it was gone.


----------



## xara (Apr 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> (and possibly a few broken bones)


don’t forget braincells.


----------



## LilD (Apr 15, 2022)

He's coming for you, like candyman


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

xara said:


> don’t forget braincells.


of course how could I forget that??? I'm surprised I have any left after the last four egg hunts tbh


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm loving seeing everyone new here, absolutely terrified of veteran's reactions.

Don't worry newbies! It's all fun and games! The only issue is that the staff are REALLY good at making puzzles.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

Genexte said:


> This is my first server event  YALLS REACTIONS ARE SCARY BAHAH


Same, I'm mostly nervous 'cause I have no idea how this works.
But the suspense is killing me more than the guardians in BotW.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 15, 2022)

xara said:


> don’t forget braincells.


YES!! how could I forget the braincells...


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2022)

michealsmells said:


> Don't worry newbies! It's all fun and games! The only issue is that the staff are REALLY good at making puzzles.


You're going to make us blush.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

michealsmells said:


> I'm loving seeing everyone new here, absolutely terrified of veteran's reactions.


unfortunately soon these innocent children will too turn into veterans of the tbt egg hunt


----------

